# MOTOR HOME COVERS



## 93036 (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of purchasing a cover for our Ford Deutto, for winter protection when not in use.

We have approached one firm who estimated for 18 foot @ £300, we have requested a sample of the material but they did not respond.

We have seen covers in Camping International for about £100. These did not seem very substantial.

Has anyone bought one recently and can recommend a company at a competitive price.

Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a look at this site for good covers - a lot cheaper too !
http://www.tarpaulinsdirect.co.uk
Their budget range is good quality & prices, I've bought from them before & not been disappointed.


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Motorhome Cover*

Hi, we bought (having supplied detailed measurements on their proforma) a tailored cover for our Hymer544 20'. We opted for a top cover only, this had an extra pocket built in to accomodate the satelite dish. 
It is made of a breatheable material which is silver and looks quite smart. This cost £150. Plus £10. for additional pocket and £8 delivery.total £168.
It is secured by clip together straps (similar to rucksack securing clips) which run under the van.
The company is called The Cover Company. www.thecovercompany.co.uk I believe it is part of a group called Partland you could also try this number 01432 379357 Only got ours a moth ago, so far so good

Bar


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
At a recent show I had a good look at these covers:

Proteccovers

It looked good material and well fiinished... I was looking to cover a vintage car and they do a bespoke service.... they said they had patterns for many motorhomes too...

My motorhome gets used too often to cover it up.......don't cover it up, try Winter motorhoming, it is great....no tourists ..cheap sites...and the weather never lets you down ( because you expect it to be bad :lol: ).

Mike


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*cover for ford duetto*

Hi, we have a cover for out Talbot Harmony which we inherited when we bought it, it looks like it has never been used If it will fit Im sure Tony would sell it cheap, We live in Chorley Lancashire if you are interested you can email me and have a look at it if you like, Anne


----------



## 93036 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: cover for ford duetto*



annetony said:


> Hi, we have a cover for out Talbot Harmony which we inherited when we bought it, it looks like it has never been used If it will fit Im sure Tony would sell it cheap, We live in Chorley Lancashire if you are interested you can email me and have a look at it if you like, Anne


Sorry, it would be too small but thanks for the thought


----------



## growler57 (Aug 21, 2006)

*repairs to covers and awnings*

We have had a few mishaps with our protec MH cover but have had it repaired locally (north East Scotland) by a trained sail maker at reasonable cost. The work is well done and has reinforced an already good cover.
If you are in the area or are willing to pay postage here are the details
Fred Weaver
01241 870596
07762213733
P.S. also repairs awnings, bags, tents.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*motorhome covers*

try Nationwide caravan breakers on E.BAY they sell a cover called Breathe Tec approx £200 less than half price of Pro-Tec i am trying to find out more myself


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Annetony,

We are considering a cover for our MH which is 17'3" long plus tow bar. I dont know the dimensions of the Talbot but might be interested if it fits?

Keith & Viv


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith & Viv, the Harmony is around 16 ft we cant fit anything larger than 17 ft up our drive and we use it as our main vehicle, its a pity that the cover wont fit yours, I know we will never use it, Anne


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dear Anne,

Thanks for your reply - thats a shame but understand the length constraint - we have the same problem !! Hope you manage to put the cover to good use with someone.

Keith & Viv


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

I also am considering cover seen

https://leisure.wedogroup.co.uk/MotorHome~20Covers/page1.html

https://leisure.wedogroup.co.uk/MotorHome~20Covers/page1.html

http://www.proteccovers.co.uk/pages/ourmotorhomecovers.htm

and still dont know which to go for 
van is coachbuilt / 7.3 + bike rack 0.4 has top box

any help ?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Had a pro-tec-cover for our caravan

realy good they have a special soft liner so your vehicle doesnt get scratched and the material is breathable so its no problem putting it on even if van is wet
you can buy one that covers just the top third of the vehicle but on enquiring at NEC show was informed that as my van is a low profile it could not accomodate the top only cover

only down side i found was if you leave the cover on in summer the temp gets hot enough to make mastic run on the caravan joints


----------



## 101754 (Nov 11, 2006)

We recently bought a full cover for our Hymer from Protec, which was recommended in MMM. Cost us £400+ but so far we are very pleased with it. Protec is one of the best firms we have dealt with recently, providing excellent service as well a good product. They modified their standard Hymer pattern to put the door flap to match the passenger-side cab door at my request. The material is as fatalhud describes and the whole thing appears very robust. The rain runs off it quickly. My guess that it is worth paying the extra for a good quality product. As to the melting mastic in the summer we don't intend to keep the cover on once the 'season' starts. It certainly helps to keep the van at sensible temperature in the winter. We use a small electric thermostatic heater at minimum temperature for 2x4 hours a day and also have interior silver screens. So far the temperature has varied between 12 and 14C with no sign of condensation.


----------

